# NIBS -- UPDATE--> CLOSED



## joeatact (Aug 27, 2007)

(After that they will still be available from by site). I have more nibs also, check the link for pictures.






 Use this link to order http://tinyurl.com/2g9lhd
This link many not work with all browers then email me.

Name 	Nibs Holders	(Nibs)
Joseph Pozzi	10-----10
Bruce Robbins	25	
Louis Metcalf	100	
Charles Grage	50	
Rob Grauke	30-----10
Lance Dupre	30	
Jeremy Freeman	25	
Donald Ward	30	
Albert Kiebert 	30-----30
Michael Johnson	30-----10
Eric Rasmussen	50	
Jon Piper	40-----25
Bruce Egolf	49	
William Geren	40-----10


Total So Far 539
Keep them Coming....


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 27, 2007)

For the sake of us "nib novices" here, could you post what's available to select from.


----------



## stevers (Aug 27, 2007)

Are you talking about Fountain nibs?


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 27, 2007)

I might be interested.  Let me know what is available and the prices.

Rob


----------



## jtate (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, whatcha talkin' 'bout here?  I think I might like to get in on this.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 28, 2007)

Please count me in for two dozen.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 28, 2007)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> Are you talking about Fountain nibs?



They are the insert in a dip pen that holds the nib, not a fountain pen nib.


I'd be interrested in about 3 doz or 36 whichever is closer.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd take 25.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll take 25 as well.


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll take 36.  Haven't made a calligraphy pen yet, but when these come in I will

Rob


----------



## armyturner (Aug 28, 2007)

I would be in for 25 or so.


----------



## arioux (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi,

If you ship to Canada, i'll be in for 25

Alfred


----------



## angboy (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm still not quite clear on what you do with these? Is there a specific calligraphy kit you use them with?


----------



## joeatact (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is a link that will show you how to make a calligraphy pen

http://tinyurl.com/2jdxpj


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 29, 2007)

Does this come as both the holder and the nib for  .34 cents ?????
If so ---I would interested.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 29, 2007)

are you including the nib holders in the buy?  If so, how much do you think they will add.  Thanks


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 29, 2007)

Joe, that is a very well done tutorial on how to make dip pens thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll take 25 also.

I make them much the same way. The nib holder will slip into a slimline tube perfectly, so I drill with a 7mm bit, glue in a tube and use a 7mm pin chuck to hold the blank (along with the tail stock as you do for stability). Then, the nib holder slips into the tube and presto, a dip pen.

Thanks for sharing and organizing the buy.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by joeatact_
> 
> Here is a link that will show you how to make a calligraphy pen
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2jdxpj


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Aug 29, 2007)

I would like to get 20 please. Is This just the nib holder, or the holder and nib? If not can we get the nibs from you also Thanx ~ Joe


----------



## joeatact (Aug 29, 2007)

These are just the holders. Nibs can be had at less then 50c from different sources


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 29, 2007)

put me down for 20

Jon


----------



## exoticwo (Aug 29, 2007)

Joe,
Please put me down for 30
Thanks


----------



## bananajeep (Aug 29, 2007)

Joe, put me down for 30.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Boss302 (Aug 29, 2007)

Joe:  I'll take 30.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 29, 2007)

Joe - Please change mine to a total of 100.  Thanks.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 29, 2007)

Joe, go ahead and change mine to 50.  $17.00 (50 x $.34) is easy to afford.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 30, 2007)

Joe,
Put me down for 30 of them.
thanks


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 30, 2007)

Joe change my order to 50.  I have a customer interested

Rob


----------



## joeatact (Aug 30, 2007)

Its a go. Information on placing your orders appear in the first message in this topic. Will post names and qnty there also.


----------



## Varinokid (Aug 31, 2007)

Your paypal codes are a lil wicked...when you click on "add to cart"  it just brings up the image of the "add to cart" picture


----------



## joeatact (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok I double check my web page and it does seem to work ok now. Funny some used it without issues. Try again.

The question has be asked if I have any nibs to put into the nib holders. I have some either check my site or email for more information. Yes I will ship to Canada. Check the order page. Takes 14 days or less to receive the nibs after I place the order.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 1, 2007)

Get your orders in so I can send this thing off! Thanks


----------



## LanceD (Sep 1, 2007)

Joe just sent a payment for 30.


----------



## armyturner (Sep 5, 2007)

Joe, payment sent for 25.


----------



## exoticwo (Sep 5, 2007)

Joe, payment sent for 30 of the Nibs and Holders.
Hopefully I'm not too late!


----------



## joeatact (Sep 5, 2007)

Got every bodys payment so far. Buy is still open....


----------



## EasyGreasy (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok..tempt me with something kool.  Im in for 40  Payment sent. 

Thanks  Greasy


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 8, 2007)

Joe,
Sorry I'm late; this disappeared off my radar -- I'm sending a PM for 24.
Thanks.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 13, 2007)

Joe
How long do you think this will be open. If it stays open long enouph I will get some more.
Thanks


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 14, 2007)

Joe, did you recive my paypal for the actual nibs?  not reflected in the update.

Jon


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 20, 2007)

Joe,
Package received, ManyThanks! should be fun to make.


----------



## armyturner (Sep 20, 2007)

Joe,

I also received mine today. Thanks.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 20, 2007)

Joe - Got mine in good shape today as well.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 20, 2007)

I also received mine today. Thanks.


----------



## LanceD (Sep 20, 2007)

Joe, mine also showed up at the beginning of the week. Thank you.

Lance


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Sep 21, 2007)

Joe,
 Mine got here also Thank you


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 21, 2007)

Joe,
Mine arrived yesterday. Thanks for handling this.
Now, to make a nib holder or two.


----------



## exoticwo (Sep 21, 2007)

Joe,
 Got my order last night and went and made a practice holder in nothing flat. Now I need to refine the design and get 30 on them made up before the next show!!
Thanks a bunch for providing these.


----------

